
Comet from 8.9 km – Narrow-angle Camera - okket
http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2016/09/Comet_from_8.9_km_narrow-angle_camera
======
okket
More images (new ones continually added):

[http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images](http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images)

There are lot of more images shown in the live stream (up to a few meters
above the comet, seconds before the impact), but they need additional post
processing, since they optical instruments were not built for such close up
shots. Example from 51m:

[http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2016/09/Comet_from_5...](http://www.esa.int/spaceinimages/Images/2016/09/Comet_from_51_m_wide-
angle_camera)

    
    
      ...and we'll get you those final #cometlanding images as
      fast as possible
    

[https://twitter.com/esa/status/781821467256160256](https://twitter.com/esa/status/781821467256160256)

~~~
okket
FYI:

    
    
      Update: post-impact analysis of @ESA_Rosetta's data
      indicate last image was taken from ~20m, not 51m
     

[https://twitter.com/esascience/status/781872782586052609](https://twitter.com/esascience/status/781872782586052609)

